# DO NOT TALK...



## MrFixIt

...To Machine!




https://chico.craigslist.org/tls/d/doall-industrial-band-saw/6553150480.html


----------



## markba633csi

Is it OK to talk to myself in the presence of the machine?


----------



## Ulma Doctor

The seller is delusional.
There is no way the saw is worth 5K
The seller confuses cast iron with gold


----------



## woodchucker

Looks to be a 4 wheel unit.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD

Probably been in the family 2 generations. Can’t put a price tag sentimental value.


----------



## Hukshawn

I didn't understand what the hell you were talking about... Then I saw the sticker... Kinda weird.


----------



## kd4gij

I have cut a lot of thick tool steel on a saw just like that. One sweet saw. Don't know what a 36" saw goes for. but the blade welder is a lot newer than the saw.


----------



## kd4gij

Hukshawn said:


> I didn't understand what the hell you were talking about... Then I saw the sticker... Kinda weird.




 Some one has cut the bottom of the sticker off. the word " Operator" has ben cut off.


----------



## Hukshawn

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.. that makes significantly more sense.


----------



## chips&more

Why does the blade welder and electrical boxes look pretty and everything else does not?


----------



## kd4gij

chips&more said:


> Why does the blade welder and electrical boxes look pretty and everything else does not?


Because it has been upgraded.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> Probably been in the family 2 generations. Can’t put a price tag sentimental value.


sure i can put a price on sentiment, 
if it doesn't sell for 5K you are too sentimental and need a reality check


----------



## kd4gij

Looking on eBay he isn't to far out of line. Oh and a new one starts around 25grand


----------



## gooberdog

kd4gij said:


> Looking on eBay he isn't to far out of line. Oh and a new one starts around 25grand


We bought one new for $10K in 78 and this one is quite a bit older than our was judging from the cast cover instead of sheet metal. Probably a good saw and OBO means there's room to haggle


----------



## dlane

I looked at that saw on CL , i’ed have to build a floor on top of it to relocate other machines .


----------



## Suzuki4evr

Ulma Doctor said:


> The seller is delusional.
> There is no way the saw is worth 5K
> The seller confuses cast iron with gold



$ Is not my currency, but I know that is tooooooo much. Funny remark Ulma docktor.


----------



## chiroone

Looks like it has been in the elements for 2 generations


----------



## middle.road

But could one 'Talk to it' in hopes that it follows you home?


----------



## MrFixIt

middle.road said:


> But could one 'Talk to it' in hopes that it follows you home?



That only works for Mr. Pete.


----------



## MrFixIt

kd4gij said:


> Some one has cut the bottom of the sticker off. the word " Operator" has ben cut off.



I thought maybe it was a Stephen King machine along the lines of The Mangler.


----------



## MrFixIt

dlane said:


> I looked at that saw on CL , i’ed have to build a floor on top of it to relocate other machines .



Ah, you're the local competition for a metal cutting band saw!  Not to worry, with my budget I'm not much competition.


----------



## dlane

Nope , but I like my Doall  , it’s a bad ass with the rite blade, it’s a converted band filler.


----------



## dlane

Now, sorry for pics,


	

		
			
		

		
	
W

Green had to go, went to La. for this and a SB10 L


----------



## cjtoombs

dlane said:


> Now, sorry for pics,
> View attachment 265069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W
> 
> Green had to go, went to La. for this and a SB10 L



I hope you masked off and kept that sticker.


----------



## Eddyde

But what if the machine starts talking first?


----------



## dlane

Yup   It’s where it came from.bad ass saw 114”x1/2”   10-14 tip bi metal blade , works great , Lenoxblade  I think.


----------

